# Besides Marriott's, Any Other Aruba Timeshare Recommendations?



## Bolen (May 21, 2012)

Hi...

Wife and I have been to Aruba 3 times and every time have stayed at one of the Marriott TS's...  Thanks to some friends asking me for a recommendation, I got to wondering... is that all there is (blantant thievry from Peggy Lee)...

Once you are used to Marriott's way of doing things, it's hard to break away, but I'm willing to open my mind especially when it's TUG members doing the talking...therefore:

Are there any other Aruba timeshares (Interval or RCI) that you just love, or for that matter prefer over Marriott's, and if so, WHY?  I'd be most interested in learning about any TS's that competes with Marriott's amenities, service, value, beach, etc., not so much the smallish isolated La Quinta or the lower quality La Cabana... My next time there, I might just try to stay at a different TS, or at best check them out thouroughly to see what they offer...

Thanks, Bob


----------



## classiclincoln (May 21, 2012)

While managed by Marriott, MVC does not consider the Renaissance to be a Marriott.  We love it there; we also own, and are slightly biased....


----------



## Bolen (May 21, 2012)

classiclincoln said:


> While managed by Marriott, MVC does not consider the Renaissance to be a Marriott.  We love it there; we also own, and are slightly biased....



Apart from being owners, why do you love it?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## sun&fun (May 21, 2012)

We own and use our TS at Surf Club and also own and use 2 weeks at Costa Linda every year. We love CLBR for: Eagle Beach (best in Aruba) the units which are spacious and just renovated, the staff who are like family, the "green" policy of recycling, very engaged and committed management and Board members, proximity of restaurants and casino.  

CLBR is a very different resort from Surf Club and we enjoy both for the contrasts.


----------



## amycurl (May 21, 2012)

The Renaissance was the first exchange we ever had, back when it was still the Sonesta Suites. We loved it! Great service and wonderful pool. Swim-up pool bar. Private beach. Their private island is a huge plus--love the hammocks! An easy walk to everything downtown. You feel more a part of the city and less like you're living in a tourist enclave. Small resort leads to more intimate feeling.


----------



## Whirl (May 21, 2012)

*Aruba renaissance*

We love it also. It's smaller and less sprawling which is a plus most of the time. The private island is great and a fun boat/ shuttle ride over. For families with small children it it way more manageable.  Now, I am also an owner, so full disclosure here, but I bought before I had ever visited for very cheap. We like being downtown as a nice change of pace. Stayed at surf club las October and I was underwhelmed after hearing so many nice things. It was fine, typical large  Marriott, but I would choose Renaissance over the huge triple  marriotts. The beach is much better at the big Marriotts o be fair, but the private island makes up for that.

As an owner, I adore how easy the system is to reserve a week in your season or out. I can use 2, 3, or as many weeks as I need at a time to accommodate my party. They are so easy to work with. I have never been denied a request. I have sent friends who have also chosen the optional all inclusive plan and enjoyed it. 

It's all one bedrooms, so we always use at least 2 weeks ( pay two yrs maint) to accommodate our party of 6 to 7.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 22, 2012)

Another vote for Costa Linda for all the reasons another owner mentioned.  Our new bar (view of the ocean) has just opened which will be followed by our new restaurant and our "home away from home" has never looked better.  The staff is really like family.


----------



## sun&fun (May 22, 2012)

It may be worth noting that Marriott Surf Club, Ocean Club, Costa Linda and Playa Linda are the 4 Aruba timeshares that made Redweek's top 25 rental resorts for 2012.


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2012)

lvhmbh said:


> Another vote for Costa Linda for all the reasons another owner mentioned.  Our new bar (view of the ocean) has just opened which will be followed by our new restaurant and our "home away from home" has never looked better.  The staff is really like family.




Definitely Costa Linda! I dont know how I could forget that one as it was such a delight to visit when we stopped by there when we were at the Surf Club last year...I think Costa Linda, at least the grounds, are much nicer...havent seen the rooms, but the resort feels less sterile and massive. We had a lovely time at the beach front bar and restaurant.  

Honestly, I love Marriott ( I mean, I own seven weeks!) and its generally one of my go-to choices, but I think there are better options in Aruba.


----------



## channimal (May 22, 2012)

Just came back from Surf Club (used marriott reward points) ..nice but big.. and busy .. I can't imagine being there during "high season".  Wife and I have stayed at the Costa Linda (pre-updates) during Thanksgiving week and loved it .. staff super friendly and an awesome beach.  I can only imagine it being better with the renovations.  I know some owners at Playa Linda and they love it.. and many (if not all) of the suites have been renovated.  Location cannot be beat.  Wife and I are thinking of buying at PL or CL.


----------



## Larry (May 22, 2012)

I know some owners at Playa Linda and they love it.. and many (if not all) of the suites have been renovated.  Location cannot be beat.  Wife and I are thinking of buying at PL or CL.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> FYI; All of the suites at Playa Linda have been renovated. Costa Linda renovation is still in progress and the units that have been completed are top notch.


----------



## classiclincoln (May 22, 2012)

We love it there for the same reasons others have noted.  We traded into there for week 51 and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Close enough to everything yet far enough from the hustle & bustle of the high rise area.  Never had trouble finding a beach chair any time of the day any time we were there.  We went down one spring break and Easter Sunday walked around the high rise area and it was like walking down 5th Ave. in NYC.  Nothing like that near the Ren.

You have a choice of sitting by the pool or hoping the boat to the island, which has 2 sides; one for families (with the iguanas) and one for adults (with the flamingos).  Tons of great restaurants near by, along with the Renaissance Marketplace, which has a theater, shops & restaurants.

We stayed at the Grand Caymanian in the Cayman Islands and got a similar feeling, except that the GC is a bit farther away from the main street and doesn't have a great beach.  Give it a try, I really think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Bolen (May 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, for the TUG lowdown... I will definately check out PL & CL the next time there, as well as clue my friends who asked as to these other non Marriott options... Choice is usually a good thing...  As far as the Renassiance goes, that also sounds like it would be nice to spend a week there, however I usually prefer the 2-BR units, so that would be a negative... Hey thanks again for taking the time and for your well supported view points...

Cheers, Bob


----------



## Lou (May 24, 2012)

We stayed at the Divi Golf & Beach resort last month.  The grounds and units were very nice.  We had a lovely patio overlooking the golf course.  Even thought it is a walk to the beach, it is much more quiet here than in the high rise area.  When we left to go out for dinner, etc. we were always glad to get back to the less crowded, quiet area at the Divi Golf & Beach.


----------



## shar (May 28, 2012)

Divi Phoenix Beach Resort which is on the opposite end of Palm Beach. Beach and pool are no where as crowded as the Marriott.  Newer units in 4 buildings are more updated than original Phoenix tower and villas.

We have stayed at several locations in Aruba that are not the Divi and my husband refuses now to consider anything else. This is an RCI trade.  

Shar


----------

